# My webcam is not detected -VideoCam eye-



## MoOoG

I have Genius USB camera (VideoCam eye) and if i connect USB, the light on cam turns on and computer says it can't find drivers. So I downloaded them from web, but when I turn on the program for this camera to check if it works, it says it can't find any camera connected. Also no posibility to run it in Messenger.

I took the proper procedure: 
1.connect camera
2.disconnect camera
3.restart computer
4.install drivers
5.restart computer
6.connect camera
7.And it still doesn't work...

Any idea? (+I have windows 7)


----------



## tremmor

If you goto device manager with it plugged in does it have a exclamation mark. If yes can you right click it and auto update? If that does not work there is an option to update manually there also. If ya can then point to the driver where it is located.


----------



## MoOoG

tremmor said:


> If you goto device manager with it plugged in does it have a exclamation mark. If yes can you right click it and auto update? If that does not work there is an option to update manually there also. If ya can then point to the driver where it is located.



Under Device manager it shows my USB camera but it looks like i don't have proper drivers? I updated it automatically and manually (I pointed on drivers but it didn't find'em). 

If I look on my camera it says: 
Genius USB Camera 
M/N: VideoCam eye
(some code)
v2.0

And these are the drivers I have downloaded:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SCANNER-Digital-CAMERA-WEBCAM/GENIUS/Genius-VideoCAM-EYE.shtml


----------



## jkjambo

do you have driver for win 7?

you can run vista or xp drivers in comptabilite mode... but some times this don't work


----------



## jkjambo

don't use driver that installs windows ....


----------

